# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестиваль "Театр начинается... " в Санкт-Петербурге

## Ольга Р.

Присутствовала на открытии фестиваля)

С 25 по 29 сентября 2013 года в Санкт-Петербурге проходит VI Международный фестиваль любительских театров "Театр начинается..."
25 СЕНТЯБРЯ (СРЕДА)
18.30 Торжественная церемония открытия фестиваля
20.30 Актер, поэт, музыкант Антон Духовской
«Песенки»

26 СЕНТЯБРЯ (ЧЕТВЕРГ)
12.00 Театр «Птица» (Ижевск, Россия) Спектакль «Праздник ожидания»
15.00 Народный театр «Сатрап» (Минск, Беларусь) Спектакль «Сиротливый запад»
18.00 Театр «Русская театральная школа» (Таллинн, Эстония) Спектакль «смраХ»
20.30 Театр «мАрт» (Санкт-Петербург, Россия) Спектакль «Лунапарк имени Луначарского»
22.00 Народный артист России Георгий Тараторкин Творческий вечер

27 СЕНТЯБРЯ (ПЯТНИЦА) 
11.00 Театр «Перемена» (Клайпеда, Литва) Спектакль «Женское счастье» 
и Литературный театр «Городское филармоническое собрание» (Череповец, Россия) Спектакль «Мой отец - Корней Чуковский»
15.30 Театр «Russ-Art» (Мюнхен, Германия) Спектакль «Я жду тебя, любимый» 
и Театр-студия «Alter ego» (Уфа, Россия) Спектакль «Гуси-лебеди (...я иду тебя искать...)»
20.00 Молодежный театр «Предел» (Скопин, Россия) Спектакль «Наташина мечта» 
и Театр-студия «Йорик» (Резекне, Латвия) Спектакль «Тупейный художник»

28 СЕНТЯБРЯ (СУББОТА)
12.00 Театр-студия «Игра» (Москва, Россия) Спектакль «Сказки старого гренадера»
15.00 «Театральная студия 29» (Москва, Россия) Спектакль «Гамлет»
19.30 «Лаборатория театрра» (Харьков, Украина) Спектакль «Как в коже твоей»

29 СЕНТЯБРЯ (ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ)
12.00 Церемония закрытия фестиваля

ВХОД НА ВСЕ ПОКАЗЫ - СВОБОДНЫЙ

----------


## Елена Галкова

завидую.....  А с кем малыша оставляешь?  Я к сожалению давно никуда не езжу. Некуда ребенка пристроить

----------

